# Michigan Cougars again



## fisher210 (Aug 20, 2006)

Found this on the 9& 10 news site, it was also on the TV.

Howard


Cougar Confirmed in Upper Peninsula
Posted: *11/4/2009*
» View Picture » Play Video » Feedback (12)


Hide Video​The Michigan Department of Natural Resources says two large sets of animal tracks in the Upper Peninsula were made by a cougar.

The tracks were found in the DeTour and Gulliver areas. The DNR says the location of a cougar photo they have was taken near Bruce Township.

They are asking anyone who thinks they have evidence on their property of a cougar to contact them.

The DNR says Cougar tracks are about three inches long by three and a half inches wide and typically show no claw marks, or suspicious kill sites, like deer carcasses that are largely intact and have been buried with sticks and debris.

Here are some tips from the DNR if you come in contact with the large cats: 

-Stop, stand tall, pick up small children and do not run. A cougar's instinct is to chase.
-Do not approach the animal.
-Try to appear larger than the cougar. Never take your eyes off the animal or turn your back. Do not crouch down or try to hide.
-If the animal displays aggressive behavior, shout, wave your arms and throw rocks. The idea is to convince the cougar that you are not prey, but a potential danger.
-If a cougar attacks, fight back aggressively and try to stay on your feet. Do not play dead. Cougars have been driven away by people who have fought back.

Cougars are an endangered species in Michigan.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's the whole story:

*DNR Confirms Cougar Tracks, Locations of Trail Camera Photos in the EUP* 
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Nov. 4, 2009

Contact: Kristie Sitar, 906-293-5131, Debbie Munson Badini, 906-226-1352 or Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014


DNR Verifies Cougar Tracks, Confirms Location of Trail Camera Photo in Eastern Upper Peninsula

The Department of Natural Resources today announced it has verified two sets of cougar tracks and confirmed the location of a cougar photo in the eastern Upper Peninsula. The tracks were discovered in the DeTour and Gulliver areas, while the photo was taken near Bruce Township.

On Oct. 26, DNR Wildlife Biologist Dave Jentoft received a call late in the day at the Shingleton Field Office reporting tracks that looked like cougar prints near DeTour. The caller was instructed to cover the tracks to protect them from the elements, and Jentoft was able to respond the next day to take photographs, measure the tracks and conduct a field investigation. The information Jentoft collected was shared with the DNR's trained cougar team, and the consensus was reached that the tracks appear to have been made by a cougar.

On Nov. 2, DNR Wildlife Biologist Terry Minzey was contacted by a private landowner near Gulliver who reported finding large tracks that he thought may be from a cougar. DNR biologists Kristie Sitar and Kevin Swanson investigated the site with Minzey, taking measurements, photos and plaster casts of the tracks. In conjunction with the DNR's specially-trained cougar team, it was determined that the tracks are from a cougar.

"These are the first confirmed cougar tracks in the eastern Upper Peninsula, and we appreciate the cooperation of the callers who reported the tracks and worked to keep them covered until we could respond to the scene," said Sitar, who is a member of the DNRs cougar team. "Other landowners who believe they have evidence of a cougar on their property, such as tracks or a kill site, are encouraged to contact their local DNR field office as soon as possible, which allows staff to investigate before the evidence is compromised. Without good evidence, like what we had in these two cases, verification becomes increasingly difficult."

The cougar photograph, taken by a trail camera on private property near Bruce Township in mid-October, has been under investigation by wildlife staff since Oct. 22. The photo shows a cougar at night walking through a food plot. Though there was no doubt the photo depicted a cougar, the location where the photo was taken was not accessible to DNR staff for on-site inspection until Nov. 2. At that time, a field investigation by Jentoft and DNR Wildlife Technician Tim Maples made it possible to verify the location by comparing camera angles and vegetation markers at the site, allowing wildlife officials to confirm the photo was taken at that spot.

Cougars, also known as mountain lions, originally were native to Michigan but were thought to have been extirpated around the turn of the last century. The last known wild cougar taken in Michigan was killed near Newberry in 1906. However, sightings are regularly reported and although verification is often difficult, the DNR was able to verify several sets of cougar tracks in Marquette and Delta counties in 2008.

Established cougar populations are found as close to Michigan as North and South Dakota, and transient cougars dispersing from these areas have been known to travel hundreds of miles in search of new territory. Characteristic evidence of cougars include tracks, which are about three inches long by three and a half inches wide and typically show no claw marks, or suspicious kill sites, such as deer carcasses that are largely intact and have been buried with sticks and debris.

Reports of cougar tracks and other evidence should be made to a local DNR office or by calling the department's 24-hour Report All Poaching line at 800-292-7800. If a citizen comes into contact with a cougar, the following behavior is recommended:

- Stop, stand tall, pick up small children and do not run. A cougar's instinct is to chase.

- Do not approach the animal.

- Try to appear larger than the cougar. Never take your eyes off the animal or turn your back. Do not crouch down or try to hide.

- If the animal displays aggressive behavior, shout, wave your arms and throw rocks. The idea is to convince the cougar that you are not prey, but a potential danger.

- If a cougar attacks, fight back aggressively and try to stay on your feet. Do not play dead. Cougars have been driven away by people who have fought back.

Cougars are classified as an endangered species in Michigan. It is unlawful to kill, harass or otherwise harm a cougar except in the immediate defense of human life. For more information about the recent cougar tracks and photo, call Sitar at 906-293-5131. To learn more about cougars and how to identify their tracks, go online to www.michigan.gov/dnr and click on Wildlife and Habitat.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, accessible use and enjoyment of the States natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Where are the naysayers now?.......

I expect an explosion of new additions here: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/group.php?groupid=39

Maybe this group could even get a more prominant spot/heading on this forum?


----------



## skystalker (Jan 25, 2006)

I alway knew these critters existed in Michigan.


----------



## captjimtc (Aug 10, 2005)

I take it the last cougar verified thread got deleted??


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I don't think anyone on this site has suggested that Cougars are not in the UP. In fact, this is not even the first verification. One was hit by a car a fews years back. Now, when one of the 12,314 sightings in the LP can be proven to be a _wild_ cougar, us skeptics will admit they are here. Until then, nada.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Something tells me that the DNR wanted to keep this quite. Notice in the press release that they confirmed tracks in Marquette and Delta counties in 08 and the Gulliver and Detour tacks but, failed to mention it until the picture came out.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

The trail cam pic looked authentic. I don't have the image, but I have seen it and there is no doubt what it is.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Zorba said:


> Something tells me that the DNR wanted to keep this quite. Notice in the press release that they confirmed tracks in Marquette and Delta counties in 08 and the Gulliver and Detour tacks but, failed to mention it until the picture came out.


 
that was QUITE publicized, I actually have 3 Michigan outdoor news and 1 woods n water in my posession that have full run articles on the 2008 confirmed cats, along with a couple clippings from the Detroit and Grand Rapids papers


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

It can't be. Evidence that cougars are in fact in Michigan. How is that possible? They made it all the way to the EUP without one being treed by houndsmen (that was always brought up in the cougar threads). No DNR verified trail cam pictures? I guess cougars are alot more elusive than many here thought they were.

So where does naysayer go from here:

1. Now it's time for the naysayers to start including phrases like "It's possible that there are cougars in the northern lower peninsula" in their responses. That way later you'll have something to fall back on.

2. Do not question the DNR's ability to verify a cougar track. That would only ruffle the feathers of the DNR folks on here and make you look foolish. After all they have special training in this.

3. Abandon the " houndsmen would have tree'd one so they don't exist" arguement. Afterall at least one did travel at least 150 miles without being treed.

4. Stick to the "Escaped Kittypet" arguement. This one will cover you for almost every paw print or sighting.

5. Always try to throw in at least one reference to Bigfoot, The Loch Ness Monster or Alien Abduction. That's a good way to scare off people who claim to have seen a cougar.

6. Stick to the sightings in the southern lower peninsula. They're your best friend right now.

Carry on Naysayer!:lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Freestone said:


> It can't be. Evidence that cougars are in fact in Michigan. How is that possible? They made it all the way to the EUP without one being treed by houndsmen (that was always brought up in the cougar threads). No DNR verified trail cam pictures? I guess cougars are alot more elusive than many here thought they were.
> 
> So where does naysayer go from here:
> 
> ...


I take it you just crawled out from under a rock eh? This isn't the first in the UP. You're a little late to the dance. Oh and howmany Cougars in the Lower? Oh thats right, nevermind.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

So where does naysayer go from here:
What naysayers are you talking about?

1. Now it's time for the naysayers to start including phrases like "It's possible that there are cougars in the northern lower peninsula" in their responses. That way later you'll have something to fall back on.

I for one have never said they were not here or are here, in the UP or the LP.

2. Do not question the DNR's ability to verify a cougar track. That would only ruffle the feathers of the DNR folks on here and make you look foolish. After all they have special training in this.

I don't question it, too bad it wasn't allowed on the property where the picture was taken. Of course the naysayers that kept saying the DNR won't admit it because it would cost them so much money because on the endangered spieces, that is who the naysayers really are.

3. Abandon the " houndsmen would have tree'd one so they don't exist" arguement. Afterall at least one did travel at least 150 miles without being treed.

How do you know it traveled 150 miles? How do you know it was never treed?

4. Stick to the "Escaped Kittypet" arguement. This one will cover you for almost every paw print or sighting.

Do you have some evidence that says it is not escaped captive one? I'm not saying it is or is not because I don't know.

5. Always try to throw in at least one reference to Bigfoot, The Loch Ness Monster or Alien Abduction. That's a good way to scare off people who claim to have seen a cougar.

The only people scared will be all the talk about, the great hunters having to watch their backs now because a cougar might be stalking them and posts like that.

6. Stick to the sightings in the southern lower peninsula. They're your best friend right now. There have been sighting in the LP but nobody apparently wants to step up and help to work to confirm their sightings

Carry on Naysayer!:lol:

Ok, carry on, what do you have to say about the other confirmations? Whos the naysayer?


----------



## Henrik for President (Sep 21, 2009)

Stop and think about it for a moment...

If cougars used to live in Michigan 100 years ago, why couldn't they come back?  We have natural habitat and prey for cougars to thrive, especially across the bridge. Wolves have re-established populations after being placed on the endangered list in western states (Wyoming) within 10 years.

Cougar sightings and attacks occur once or twice a year in states with average cougar populations, i.e. California, Washington, New Mexico. These are the most elusive creatures on the planet. The odds of only a handful of cougars living in Michigan AND being sighted is quite slim.

FYI, adult cougars have been seen leaping high fence areas with a goat in it's mouth! Still feel safe in that tree stand?


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Henrik for President said:


> Stop and think about it for a moment...
> 
> If cougars used to live in Michigan 100 years ago, why couldn't they come back? We have natural habitat and prey for cougars to thrive, especially across the bridge. Wolves have re-established populations after being placed on the endangered list in western states (Wyoming) within 10 years.
> 
> ...


actually mt lions are sighted very regularly in NM ands CA. ive got good friends in both states. buddy in NM runs cats with dogs he says they got to damn many and cant kill enough. friends in northeastern ca and in the sacramento valley say they have so many cats( you cant hunt them in CA) u cant let your kids play in the back yard in some places because MT lions and attacks and so common.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Henrik for President said:


> Stop and think about it for a moment...
> 
> If cougars used to live in Michigan 100 years ago, why couldn't they come back? We have natural habitat and prey for cougars to thrive, especially across the bridge. Wolves have re-established populations after being placed on the endangered list in western states (Wyoming) within 10 years.


I've never seen a post where anyone ever said they couldn't someday. In fact most posts that I've seen said they probably would at sometime or another.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Swamp Monster said:


> I take it you just crawled out from under a rock eh? This isn't the first in the UP. You're a little late to the dance. Oh and howmany Cougars in the Lower? Oh thats right, nevermind.


Sorry, I didn't see all of the posts offering indisputable evidence from th DNR of the existence of cougars in the UP. I'm sure cougars will stay in the UP just like wolves have and bears will stay above the mid lower.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Sib said:


> The trail cam pic looked authentic. I don't have the image, but I have seen it and there is no doubt what it is.


You can find it here under pictures: http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/group.php?groupid=39


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

boehr said:


> So where does naysayer go from here:
> What naysayers are you talking about?
> 
> 1. Now it's time for the naysayers to start including phrases like "It's possible that there are cougars in the northern lower peninsula" in their responses. That way later you'll have something to fall back on.
> ...


If you're talking about other confirmed tracks. That's great! The naysayers are the ones who blasted me and others in the past as being crazy to believe cougars have migrated into MI.

Until tracks in the northern lower are confirmed by the DNR I'll just crawl back under my rock.:lol:


----------



## PikeLaker (Sep 22, 2008)

Freestone said:


> Until tracks in the northern lower are confirmed by the DNR I'll just crawl back under my rock.:lol:


Freestone,
You don't need to go back to your rock! I posted this in another cougar thread....



> if you go to the General Hunting forum on this site you will find a cougar thread in which I have stated that I saw a cougar on Plymouth Rd. in Ann Arbor about 8 years ago


....if they are in the the *southern* lower, they must be in the *northern* lower!:cheeky-sm:lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Add that last post to one of the thousands of stories in the LP with nothing to back them up. That was the point, lots of speculation in the LP. It's all he said she said speculation until its verified. I won't be shocked if and when it happens, but there are far to many stories for them all to be true. You'd think the state was littered with Big Cats! And since numerous posts on this subject, many with "pics" even, have tried yet failed, to yield the truth, it's no wonder many are skeptical.


----------

